# Cabriole Legs? - SketchUp



## OPJ (13 Sep 2008)

Hi guys,

For my main project at college this year, I've decided to have a go at a Queen Anne-style Drop Leaf Table in American Cherry, something quite similar to this:







Along with the work in my sketch book, I'd like to have ago at producing this table in SketchUp, to get an idea of proportions and to see if or how I can make it slightly bigger if need be.

Now, the problem is the cabriole legs... Does anyone have any ideas on how to draw these in SU? Is there a guide anywhere?

Thanks, in advance, for all your help,

Olly.


----------



## seanybaby (13 Sep 2008)

http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.a ... m&entry=44

Can't seem to get a proper link. Anyways click on the 'Archive' and go down to 25 Jan 2008.


----------



## OPJ (13 Sep 2008)

Brilliant, thanks, Sean!  That covers most of what I need to know and I'm pretty sure I can sort the feet out too.


----------

